# Stoddard Amber Hathorn Pint



## botlenut (May 15, 2011)

Hi everyone, I thought I would share some pics of this killer whittled Hathorn Pint, in a deep orange amber color. I've seen quite a few green Hathorn Pints living right near Saratoga, but I was blown away by this one when I came across it for sale. I thought Stoddard right off the bat, but didnt know if this was one they produced. I was pretty sure it was not a product of the Congressville Glassworks, and they had moved down off the mountian by the time they started bottling this Spring and I was pretty confident it wasnt mountian Glass. When I got home I went right to my Collectors Guide To Saratoga's By Bernie Puckhaber for some history. Now if you told me those plain Jane Amber Hathorn Quarts were Stoddard made, I wouldnt beleive it, but according to the section on the Hathorn Spring, the book states that the company contracted with The Stoddard Glassworks for most of their amber Quart, and Pint size bottles. Confirming my suspicions about this example. It is an awesome bottle. It is currently on hold untill my freind Randy (Digginfortogas) gets a look at it. If he doesnt buy it, it will likely be heading for FeeBay, as I dont collect Mineral Waters. Enjoy the pics.


----------



## botlenut (May 15, 2011)

Pic.


----------



## botlenut (May 15, 2011)

pic.


----------



## botlenut (May 15, 2011)

pic.


----------



## botlenut (May 15, 2011)

base shot.


----------



## botlenut (May 15, 2011)

I wasnt real happy with this pic. as its got a alot of reflections, and no light behind it, but here's the whole bottle. It is a perfect example.


----------



## cookie (May 15, 2011)

Great bottle...


----------



## sandchip (May 15, 2011)

I'd be proud too.  That's a fine looking bottle.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 15, 2011)

That's a beauty for sure!


----------

